# RCI getaways for HGVC members?



## DG001 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
We attended a HGVC sales presentation and the salesperson told me that if we wanted to take a last-minute RCI getaway, all we have to do is call HGVC and tell them that we want that getaway. They can get us that. We don't need to be a separate RCI member for that. Is this true? We're curious, because the salesperson told us that he himself is an owner in the club - even showed us his HGVC card.. also mentioned that all HGVC member are automatically Silver HHonours members. Is that true as well, no matter how many points you buy?
Thanks!
DG


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, that's true. The problem is that since you are not an individual member, you can not go to the RCI website and browse to see what's available, and then book online. You have to call. 
I'm also an individual member of II, so I tend to book II getaways online instead. 
I do book HGVC open season cash reservations fairly often though.
As for the silver Hhonors, I think that's true. I'm Hhonors diamond, so it doesn't apply to me. If you're an HGVC elite, then Hhonors gold is automatic.


----------



## gshipley (Sep 3, 2006)

DG001 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> also mentioned that all HGVC member are automatically Silver HHonours members. Is that true as well, no matter how many points you buy?
> Thanks!
> DG



I believe this is true for all point levels.  I own 7000 and received my silver club card after finalizing my resale purchase.  The only thing silver really gives you is that ability to have points in your HHonors account that will never expire.

--
gshipley


----------



## DG001 (Sep 6, 2006)

dvc_john said:
			
		

> Yes, that's true. The problem is that since you are not an individual member, you can not go to the RCI website and browse to see what's available, and then book online. You have to call..



Isn't there any way to get a "guest" login in the RCI website that will at least allow us to see what's available? I don't mind having to call HGVC to book a LastCall vacation, the problem here is the ability to even know about it in the first place. Does anyone know if there is any other website where these LastCall vacations can be seen?


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 6, 2006)

DG001 said:
			
		

> Isn't there any way to get a "guest" login in the RCI website that will at least allow us to see what's available?



If there is, I'd sure like to know about it too!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 6, 2006)

Me too! We are going to be purchasing at HGVC Sea World and this would help. It would be a nice feature to have.

Thanks!
Cathy.......who is Stuck in Chicago

P.S. This is my first post ever!! I have been reading here for several months and I LOVE you guys! Finally decided to join and I am looking forward to getting to know all of you! So here's an official Hello:


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> P.S. This is my first post ever!! I have been reading here for several months and I LOVE you guys! Finally decided to join and I am looking forward to getting to know all of you! So here's an official Hello:



Welcome & enjoy TUG.  It's a fun, friendly place to learn all about timesharing and all sorts of other things of interest.

BTW...as of yet, we HGVC owners can't access the RCI getaways online site.  We have to call the HGVC reps to search for us.  Sure would be a nice feature though if we could do it ourselves.  I know the reps are nice, but I just enjoying looking and planning online myself at my own time.

Again, welcome...and I am sure there are worst places to be stuck than in Chicago! 

Rick


----------



## Bourne (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome...

Another HGVC Seaworld owner from 60601


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 6, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> Welcome...
> 
> Another HGVC Seaworld owner from 60601



Rick & Bourne-

Thanks for the welcome! I am just so excited about our purchase that I can barely contain myself! After thoroughly researching all the programs, I am so glad and relieved that we have decided on HGVC. I work from home and now, instead of working in the afternoons, I spend about half my work time reading TUG posts. I don't think my boss would appreciate it, but heck, I really don't care right now! I am way too excited! :whoopie: 

Quick question about the RCI getaways: Can you submit an ongoing request with the HGVC reps for the getaways? In other words, say I want to go to a specific resort in Mexico, but want to wait for it to come up as a Getaway (this is the same as Last Call vacations, right - or are we talking about Bonus Vacations - or are those both the same thing?). Can I submit an ongoing request and have them call me when it comes up? Or do I just have to call often and take a chance that something I want for a Getaway is available at that time?

Yeah, I suppose there are worse places to be stuck than here in Chicago, but I was born and raised here and feel like I never get the chance to explore. My kids are 3 and 6, and we felt this was the perfect time to start taking them places and vacationing regularly. I love how owning in the HGVC program will force us to take those yearly trips. Hopefully 2-3 times per year if we work it the right way. We are itchin' to get out of this city!

Again, thanks for the welcome! You guys are great!


----------



## biswassb (Sep 8, 2006)

Let's get a couple of things straight:

1.  Timeshare salespeople will tell you a lot of things to get a sale.  You have to take everything they say with BIG grains of salt.

2.   HGVC's business or timeshare model is simple.  Which is: BUY HGVC  & VACATION WITH HGVC.  HGVC is a good quality resort(s).  They like to keep in that way and I can argue in their favor on that point.  They do not like lots of RCI traders coming in to their resorts trading third rate RCI resorts all over the world.

3.  They give you the RCI option, it makes good selling point, but prefer that you don't use that.  First, it is terribly expensive to use expensive HGVC points to trade with RCI, 4800 points for 2 BR and 3400 for a 1 BR.  Second, it is difficult to get a trade through HGVC-RCI desk. Their answer to me has always been NOTHING AVAILABLE.  Through my other RCI resort, I verified them to be absolutely untrue.

4.  HGVC does not want you to have any contact with RCI.  RCI will not give you direct membership even if you are willing to pay.

5.  HGVC does not allow you to see what is available in RCI, like that RCI makes available as "Extra vacations"  and "Last call" etc., some of which are excellent and can be obtained for as little as $129.

6.  If you have direct connection with HGVC as a reseller or salesman etc., you will have special previleges that ordinary HGVC owners like biswassb do not have.

7.  As I stated in my other post conversion to hhonors points is a total flop.  I needed two nights in London around Heathrow.  It cost me 4000 HGVC points (+$49 in fee)  which cost me $1000-1500 in price +MF. If I paid straight it would have been only $500.   I had the unused points so I did not have any choice but it was a total waste of money.

8.  Given the above, HGVC resorts are of great quality.  If you like that quality and want to spend your vacation week at a HGVC resort, definitely buy it.  IF you want to get any extra mileage like RCI exchange for cheap RCI weeks to get more out of your vacation dollars, HGVC is not a good idea.


----------



## biswassb (Sep 8, 2006)

P.S.  My other resort is Barrier Island Station, Duck, NC Outer banks.  Excellent resort in excellent location.  RCI is also extremely fabulous in terms of dealing with them directly or online.


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 8, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> 3.  They give you the RCI option, it makes good selling point, but prefer that you don't use that.  First, it is terribly expensive to use expensive HGVC points to trade with RCI, 4800 points for 2 BR and 3400 for a 1 BR.  Second, it is difficult to get a trade through HGVC-RCI desk. Their answer to me has always been NOTHING AVAILABLE.  Through my other RCI resort, I verified them to be absolutely untrue.
> 
> 4.  HGVC does not want you to have any contact with RCI.  RCI will not give you direct membership even if you are willing to pay.
> 
> ...



OK, I'm gettin confused.......

#3 - I thought it was to your advantage to trade with RCI. In other words, if I booked my 2BR platinum week worth 7000 points in HGVC, then all my points would be used up. If I traded for an outside resort through RCI (2BR during Platinum time) then it would only cost me 4800 points for a week. So now I am ahead by 2200 points. Am I missing something??

#4 - I guess I sort of don't mind not having to deal with RCI reps directly based on some of the negative feedback I have heard. Besides, I have heard from most HGVC owners that trades through RCI are usually very easy and HGVC trades VERY well.

#5 - That was the question that started this thread, but everyone is saying that you CAN book these Extra Vacations and Last Call, but I just can't login into RCI to see what is available. Is this correct?

#6 - What special privileges do resellers and salepeople get??

#7 - Yikes, how many points do you have each year that you still have 4000 left over that can't be used and have to be converted to HHonors??????????

#8 - Given all the above, I still think HGVC is one of the best and I do plan to use HGVC resorts and RCI exchanges probably equally for now, and then go more towards just HGVC resorts in the future.


----------



## sb1070 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy
I've been an owner at Seaworld since 2000 and I need to tell you DO NOT BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER!  If you are really that star struck with the fake and faded luster of Hilton Grand Vacation Club then buy the points on the resale market, but don't let them rip you off.

I personally think you should check out other systems such as Sunterra, Fairfield or Bluegreen.  Hilton is nice but they aren't great.  We were taken in by their propaganda but quickly found out how limiting the club is.  Weekly RCI reservations can only be made at Gold and Silver crown resorts, Nightly reservations are never available.  Hilton builds in 5 locations and never anywhere else, and any future resorts will cost 2 to 3 times more points for reservations.  Oh and last but not least.  The Hilton Orlando locations are staffed by the most worthless, careless people I've ever seen.  From time to time there are a few that make good hospitality personnel, but they never stay.

If you don't know alot about timesharing or the other systems out there, then you'll most likely be ok with Hilton.  I think you're making a mistake 

Scott Shaffer


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 8, 2006)

First of all, I am not buying from the developer and I never said I was. I am buying resale. (Thank you TUG! Otherwise I would have bought from the developer.)

Secondly, I am FAR from star struck. I have done an extreme amount of research on this, and when we decided on Hilton, we knew we were making an educated decision for OUR needs. These may not be the same as your needs which may be why HGVC is not working for you.

As for Sunterra, Fairfield or Bluegreen - my personal opinion is nope, nope and nope. My in-laws own BG and as long as they stay within BG, no problem. But trading for them has become so awful and difficult that will not even try anymore. The legal problems with Sunterra keep me from that one. And I have heard a very large amount of negative things about FF, and I am not crazy about their locations.

I don't believe it is correct that Weekly RCI reservations can only be made at Gold and Silver crown resorts. I though there was something about a filter placed on your account that you can asked to be removed and then you can have access to the entire RCI inventory. Call me snobby, but I don't want to stay at anything less than a GC or SC anyway.

Since when are nightly HGVC reservations never available? I have read many posts form people that availability at 9 months out is always good.

Call me crazy, but I like the fact that Hilton builds in a few locations. It means there is always availability and my 2 favorite places to go are Vegas and Orlando, so it works for me!! :whoopie: 

You are incorrect that there is no future development since they have the new one in Carlsbad, and 2 new ones coming in Bermuda and Niagra Falls (someone correct me if I am wrong on this). Opening up Club Intrawest to HGVC members was HUGE and made me very happy! Also, I am OK with the new resorts being higher valued as far as points go. I would rather pay more points for higher-end resorts and better amenities.

Do you know for sure that the future resorts will cost 2 to 3 times more points for reservations? I thought it was going to be around 20-30% more points. I highly doubt that a 2BR platinum unit in Bermuda will cost owners 14000 or 21000 points. I mean, seriously, who the heck would go there if it cost that many points?

To say that "The Hilton Orlando locations are staffed by the most worthless, careless people I've ever seen." is quite a strong accusatory statement. :annoyed:  And certainly, this is the first time I am hearing this. Typically, I have heard nothing but great things about the service at HGVC resorts. Sure there is always the one person that just has bad luck with their stay, but overall, I'd have to disagree with you on this one.

I don't think I am "making a mistake" at all. I am quite excited about our upcoming purchase and I know that HGVC is the right program for us. I am sure there are lots of other HGVC owners out there that would back me up! If you don't like your HGVC ownership that much, then why have you kept it for 6 years? Just sell it!


----------



## biswassb (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy:  Good luck to you!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 8, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Cathy:  Good luck to you!



Ummmm.........thanks! I think...........

So I assume you are not going to answer the questions I asked?


----------



## sb1070 (Sep 8, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> First of all, I am not buying from the developer and I never said I was. I am buying resale. (Thank you TUG! Otherwise I would have bought from the developer.)
> 
> Secondly, I am FAR from star struck. I have done an extreme amount of research on this, and when we decided on Hilton, we knew we were making an educated decision for OUR needs. These may not be the same as your needs which may be why HGVC is not working for you.
> 
> ...




Cathy
If you believe that you've made the right decision then great and good luck to you.

With that said.  I want to respond to you last post by saying that I didn't say that you were star struck I said IF you are.

I didn't say you were buying from the developer I said DON'T.
I said I personally thought you should look at other systems, but you are under no obligation to do so, just because I suggested it.

I didn't say that nightly HGVC reservations were never available I said RCI nightly reservations are never available.
My statement about development was correct.  The resorts you mentioned are recent as well the partnership with Club Intrwest.

Regarding higher point charges I will concede that I have not seen a points chart, but any increase will leave owners with less or not enough points based on current points requirements.  I would NOT be supportive of that as an owner.

My statement regarding resort personnel is NOT accusatory, it's based on both my personal and other owners experiences from the last 12 times I've been to a HGVC resort.  You are of course free to disagree with me, but your differing opinion doesn't make my experiences less true.

I think you're making a mistake buying into HGVC but the decision isn't mine, it's yours and I wish you many happy vacations with Hilton.

With regard to my HGVC membership I will sell it when I'm ready, but I am personally much happier with the holdings I have in other systems.

Scott Shaffer


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 8, 2006)

Can you explain why RCI nightly reservations (at Points resorts, correct?) are never available? This is the first I have ever heard of this.

To call somebody "worthless and careless" is just really harsh, plain and simple. Obviously, you have had extremely bad luck with your HGVC membership. Which again, leads me to say, why do you hang onto it??

Thanks for bursting my bubble though, and telling me I am making a mistake. :annoyed: I was super excited a few days ago. Oh well, I would rather be blissfully ignorant at this point and still be happy about our purchase!!


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you'll be happy with HGVC.  You mentioned that your 2 favorite places to travel to are Orlando and Las Vegas.  HGVC has plenty of resorts in these destinations and you probably won't have to worry about not being able to book into these locations.  I'm happy to hear that you are going to purchase resale.  We purchased 14000 points resale through Joanne Peters- jpeters@hgvc.com and qualified for Elite status thereby getting the GOLD HHonors VIP card for our other Hilton hotel travels.  Have fun in your travels and see the world with Hilton.


----------



## kckreardon (Sep 8, 2006)

*HGVC*

I normally don't enter into the debates about the good v. bad of HGVC but in this case want to briefly respond.

We have owned at Seaworld since 1997.  We are extremely satisfied with HGVC.  We just returned from a 3 night stay at Seaworld and a 7 night stay at HGVC International Drive.  I had not stayed at Seaworld in several years.  This trip we were in the new building where the sales building was.  The unit was brand new and extremely nice.  I was impressed with the overall maintenance of the resort.  I observed upgrading of older units while there.  The workers at Seaworld were very friendly and helpful (in many ways more so than at HGVC International Drive).  I will say that they should look to replace the deck chairs around the pools.  Other than that it was a great stay.

HGVC International Drive was equally nice.  The quality of the resort is great.

We have used RCI just once requesting Club Intrawest Sandestin during Spring Break last year.  It did take several weeks but we did get the trade during the specific week we requested (mid-March).  The resort was sold out the week we were there.  

We have been able to pull time at Valdoro in Breckenridge during ski season for 4 years running (although you have to stay on top of looking for availability).  

Overall HGVC has improved greatly since we bought in 1997.  I do have mixed feelings about the new resorts having a modified point system but will wait to pass judgment until we see all the information.

I could contribute more but just wanted to share a different look at the club than some of what has been posted.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Sep 8, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> As for Sunterra, Fairfield or Bluegreen - my personal opinion is nope, nope and nope.




Boy do I agree with you about this.  We own Sunterra Santa Fe but never converted it to Club, and I wouldn't buy into Sunterra now based on the problems they're having.  Who knows what is going to happen to Club Sunterra?   Fairfield is now under the Cendant/Wyndham umbrella, and I would avoid anything offered by any company affiliated with Cendant with a ten foot pole, based on what RCI has been doing to timeshare owners.  I have heard some Fairfield owners are starting to be unhappy.   

These were some of my reasons for buying into Hilton.  I have enjoyed the flexibility, for example, we recently used our annual points for 3 nights in Breckenridge and 4 nights in Las Vegas through direct HGVC reservations.  Even if RCI trading goes bad, at least you can continue trading directly with HGVC.  I don't like the fact that some of the newer resorts will cost more in points, but at least the existing resorts will remain the same.  


And I don't like Marriott that much because of their tendency to pass costs for repairs and upgrading onto owners through big assessments; for example, we had to pay about $800 assessment for a summer studio in Vail.  

I think the decision to go with HGVC is a sound one.


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 8, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Thanks for bursting my bubble though, and telling me I am making a mistake. :annoyed: I was super excited a few days ago. Oh well, I would rather be blissfully ignorant at this point and still be happy about our purchase!!


I normally try to stay away from the good/bad discussions on HGVC but I don't want you to be misled by negative comments.  If you did your research and concludes that HGVC might be right for you, I don't think you'll be dissappointed.  I've been a HGVC owner since 2000 and I couldn't be happier.  In fact, I started with a 2bd at HHV and have since added two more 1bds (one each at Vegas and Seaworld) for more points.  A month ago, I finally visited the mouse while staying at Seaworld so I can say that I've stayed/visited in all the HGVC built resorts (Have not stayed at Flamingo and Tuscany but have looked inside the models).  Unlike the other posters, I've not had any bad experiences in my eight stays at any HGVC resorts.

For me right now, the only reason I can timeshare is because of HGVC's flexible system.  My eight stays consisted of 6, 8, 6, 7, 3, 5, 9 and 10 nights and there's no way that any other systems would work as well.

And to answer your original question, I haven't tried it but in the latest issue of Grand Times on page 18, it states:

"Already used your ClubPoints? You can take additional vacations beyond your membership with an RCI Last Call vacation of Extra Vacation.  Call an HGVClub Counselor today."

Good luck on your decision.

PS.  And I also recommend Joanne Peters.  I only wished I purchased all my points from her!


----------



## sb1070 (Sep 8, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Can you explain why RCI nightly reservations (at Points resorts, correct?) are never available? This is the first I have ever heard of this.
> 
> To call somebody "worthless and careless" is just really harsh, plain and simple. Obviously, you have had extremely bad luck with your HGVC membership. Which again, leads me to say, why do you hang onto it??
> 
> Thanks for bursting my bubble though, and telling me I am making a mistake. :annoyed: I was super excited a few days ago. Oh well, I would rather be blissfully ignorant at this point and still be happy about our purchase!!




Cathy

I'm sorry that you think I was busting your bubble.  I was only giving you my experience and opinion.

I remember being in that same position of being so excited about my HGVC membership and how wonderful TUG members had made it sound.  It blinded me and I wished I had known or heard these things before I purchased.  

HGVC employees are in the HOSPITALITY industry, they aren't working at Motel 6, but many act like they do.  My experiences have not been of Hilton quality and wanted to add that to the thread.  Nothing was meant as an attack on you.

Once again I wish you many happy vacations and hopefully you will have good luck with Hilton.

Scott Shaffer


----------



## short (Sep 8, 2006)

*Extra vacation but not necessarily the lowest price*



			
				wmmmmm said:
			
		

> And to answer your original question, I haven't tried it but in the latest issue of Grand Times on page 18, it states:
> 
> "Already used your ClubPoints? You can take additional vacations beyond your membership with an RCI Last Call vacation of Extra Vacation.  Call an HGVClub Counselor today."



The above statement starts with "Already used your ClubPoints?"

The translation is that HGVC Councilors are going to find you an additional vacation week but not necessarily at the lowest price.  Finding LC and EV at good prices is doable but the pricing and inventory is dynamic.  Tough to do when you have to call all the time to find out what inventory is available.  Possibly searching some of the RCI outlets like Snap travel or goverment travel sites might give someone an idea of what the possiblilties are before calling.

As an aside, when I originally got my HGVC account about 6 years ago I would occasionally call and ask for RCI availability in some areas of interest like Hawaii and So Cal.  The answer was always sorry nothing available.  I was never sure if they were telling me the whole story.

I purchase a couple of low cost weeks about 3 years ago and have been doing my own searching.  My conclusion now is that they were probobly right.  Sorry there is nothing available.

In RCI good weeks and good resorts don't sit around long.  Most members deposit early and exchange early.  Many members put in ongoing searches.  Inventory between 45 days to 9 months is low.  If you are going during deep offseason to a very seasonal area then LC and EV will probobly be available for a bargain.

With that said,  I love my HGVC membership and it would be the last one I would sell of all my ownerships.

RCI is hit and miss.  Mostly miss as I am generally looking for availablility at about 6 months out which is just about when they have the least amount of inventory.

JMHO

Short


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 8, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> I know that HGVC is the right program for us. I am sure there are lots of other HGVC owners out there that would back me up!



I will!
I've stayed at 8 HGVC developed properties and 6 HGVC affiliated properties. More than once at all of them, numerous times at many of them. I've never found the staff to be anything less than friendly and helpful at any of them!


----------



## biswassb (Sep 8, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Ummmm.........thanks! I think...........
> 
> So I assume you are not going to answer the questions I asked?





Well,  like they say about advice: 
Wise does not need it and fool does not heed it.

I said as much as I wanted, the rest, you have to find it yourself.


----------



## Bourne (Sep 9, 2006)

Sour grapes. Period.:ignore:


----------



## sb1070 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bourne

Why Sour Grapes?


----------



## jim71 (Sep 9, 2006)

Cathy,

Congratulations on your purchase.  We have had our 5000 points at seaworld since 2003 and we love it.  We have stayed at Seaworld, Valdoro, and Seawatch through the HGVC system.  We have also stayed at Landmark through RCI.  We also have a RCI nightly reservation for 3 bedroom at Holiday beach resort in Destin for 6 nights.  Which saved us points and money by not staying 1 night on the higher point cost weekend.

The Hilton resorts are always very nice.  You will find the Hilton only lets you reserve the nicer resorts in RCI, which is good.  


I would like to have 7000 points.

Jim


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 9, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> Well,  like they say about advice:
> Wise does not need it and fool does not heed it.
> 
> I said as much as I wanted, the rest, you have to find it yourself.



LOL!!!!! Cuz' ya don't have any answers, do ya?   It's funny how you make such wild accusations about the HGVC program, yet you can never back any of them up. I sincerely want to know the answers to the questions I asked. And I'm sure if you can prove your information is correct, then lots of others here would be interested as well. "Sour grapes" is right!

It really makes me laugh to hear how unhappy you and Scott are with your ownerships, yet you both hang onto it - simply mindboggling.  And somehow Scott has endured the "wrath" of HGVC staff members for 6 years now. Puh-leezz!  

And now I've been called a fool................nice................... :annoyed: 

Thanks to all the rest of you who have only confirmed that HGVC is one of the best and we will be happy with our ownership!! It's what I knew all along. I appreciate the advice, support and well wishes from all of you!

As for biswassb and Scott - I think this thread is over. I'm gettin' tired of you two. :zzz:  Either of you want to sell your membership to me?? HAHA!!

Happy Vacationing!


----------



## sb1070 (Sep 9, 2006)

Cathy

You are always free to disregard any opinion you don't agree with.  Further I hope you do enjoy your HGVC membership to the fullest.

Not that I believe it's any of your business or that it's relevant to this thread but for the last 2 years I have rolled my points in to my honors account and stayed at hotels.  Recently my wife and I used our points at the Hilton in Mystic CT.

As far as selling my points to you I am afraid I couldn't do that.  I don't believe HGVC is worth buying and I wouldn't want to be responsible for selling you a sub-standard timeshare


----------



## biswassb (Sep 9, 2006)

*YES, I WILL SELL.  $15000 FOR 7000 POINTS.  YOU GOT THE MONEY I GOT THE TIMESHARE.  NEEDLESS TO MENTION I AM REALLY SERIOUS.  JUST THINK OF IT, YOU WILL BE STAYING IN LUXURIOUS HGVC RESORTS AND HOTELS ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE.  * 


YOU ALL ARE MY WITNESS.  

I don't want to waste my time with anyone's rants but if I can sell this most wonderful timeshare I will gladly.  It will certainly help me pay for the new Thermador refrigerator and my new kitchen.



			
				StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!! Cuz' ya don't have any answers, do ya?   It's funny how you make such wild accusations about the HGVC program, yet you can never back any of them up. I sincerely want to know the answers to the questions I asked. And I'm sure if you can prove your information is correct, then lots of others here would be interested as well. "Sour grapes" is right!
> 
> It really makes me laugh to hear how unhappy you and Scott are with your ownerships, yet you both hang onto it - simply mindboggling.  And somehow Scott has endured the "wrath" of HGVC staff members for 6 years now. Puh-leezz!
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2006)

This thread has gotten out of hand on several different levels.  A lot of the recent posts have been pretty darn close to personal attacks.  If you're tired of someone's comments or views, then stop reading this thread and read something else. It should be possible to disagree without being completely disagreeable.

Also, offers to buy or sell are not permitted in this forum.  I realize that some of the offers may have been in jest, but when owners start quoting prices, it has gone too far.  If you want to offer to purchase or sell a week, then please contact the other party via private message or email.  Do NOT post here in this forum.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------

